# CAO Puppies Available in EU



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

I am posting this for a breeder friend. Thank you. 

Central Asian Shepherds from Poland *Czeczuga*
www.cao.czeczuga.com
Central Asian Shepherds kennel from Poland.

Hi Brenda. I have both boys and girls available. Their dad protects goats. I want loving homes for my pups. Some are show quality, some more of pet quality. But all in good shape and playful. 

See my website for info on the litter www.cao.czeczuga.com/index2.html


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

I was intrigued by this breed, after reading what little info I could find on it.

This sounds like the type of dog we are looking for. One that will protect/guard livestock & property, gets along with with our cats & dogs - will NOT attack our invited guests, friendly enough to be invited into the house.

Do you have any first hand knowledge of them, yourself?

We have a increasing pack of coyotes that just in the last month have changed their territory to about 100 yds above our barn. I know they should be whelping now, so that changes how they hunt & their territory. 

Our basset hounds aren't much help:runforhills: and our mule is limited to what areas are fenced in. We have just over 50 acres in both fields & wooded areas, probably only 5 acres are fenced.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Please contact her she is a very reputable breeder. I don't have the dogs myself.


----------



## Grazer (Dec 23, 2011)

Those are some really good looking CAO's
So often I see breeders out there trying to get the biggest and the heaviest CAO because they care too much about dog shows; and thus turning the breed into something they're not..
But these ones look really fit & agile and I really like seeing that in a CAO.


----------

